# ,



## bluewine (Jan 17, 2021)

,


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never heard of any therapy to "cure" it. I began having chronic DP/DR 40 years ago at age 14. I just learned to accept the symptoms. I've always had ongoing anxiety (generalized anxiety disorder). I also get panic attacks. Often Depersonalization is the result of ongoing anxiety over a period of time.


----------



## bluewine (Jan 17, 2021)

tikobird said:


> I've never heard of any therapy to "cure" it. I began having chronic DP/DR 40 years ago at age 14. I just learned to accept the symptoms. I've always had ongoing anxiety (generalized anxiety disorder). I also get panic attacks. Often Depersonalization is the result of ongoing anxiety over a period of time.


sorry to hear you've dealt with it for so long. i think there's a big difference between a panic-induced/drug-induced dpdr episode and actually dealing with chronic depersonalisation disorder. it's also an individual experience.. what works for one person may not have the desired effect for another. 

hope you're keeping well anyway and managing your symptoms best you can.

all the best


----------

